

Fire the "web designer" - briancray
http://briancray.com/2009/09/09/fire-the-web-designer/

======
mrbauer1
Would the analogy be hire a DBA, Sys Admin, Back-end Developer and a Front-end
Developer? Programmers have really stepped it up in the past few years and I
feel that the UX/UI/X designer group hasn't. I don't know about you but I'm
going to wait and hire the person who can do all these tasks. It's true they
are rare but not because it's hard, but because they got lazy and didn't adapt
to the web. Sounds a lot like Madison Ave doesn't it.

~~~
briancray
I think if you don't have somebody fighting for the user, the front end will
be a reflection of the complexities of development and won't be a reflection
of the user's behavior and needs.

I think a UX person ensures that development is a strategic process centered
around the user, which in the end creates better products that people use and
want.

~~~
derefr
Technically, _everyone_ should be fighting for the user. The customer (or a
representative thereof) should participate in all UI design decisions. Having
a specific "UI person" sounds like trying to shoehorn agile methods into the
middle of a BDUF process. (That's not to say it wouldn't _work_ , though. I
believe game companies do it all the time--a "game designer" is just a UX
designer for a UX of which "fun" is an integral component.)

------
rantfoil
If you're a startup, what you really want is people who can do all of the
above. And even better if that person is you.

~~~
briancray
Are their many people who know user experience design _and_ graphic design? I
admit they exist, but they are a rare bread.

Obviously that is optimal, but I'd say if you are a startup you should get
funding that will help you get the _right_ people on your team instead of a
jack of all trades.

~~~
jack7890
I think there are plenty of people who can do it well enough considering the
constraints of startup. Adobe and Apple shouldn't conflate these roles, but if
you're a startup who can only hire 5-6 people you don't have that luxury.

~~~
shykes

       > if you're a startup who can only hire 5-6 people
       > you don't have that luxury.
    

You could (a) hire a guy to do design + usability, or (b) hire a designer and
leave usability to a founder until you can afford a second hire.

Startups, any feedback on what has worked for you?

------
redorb
intro: the missing link "User experience designer"

Oh shit another title; that those of us that work at small companies - will
have to explain why we don't need.

*looks like a solution looking for a problem.

~~~
pxlpshr
I was just about to come in here and say, "fire the title guy".

------
mattmaroon
Many graphic designers I've met think CSS is a once-yearly conference in
Vegas. I consider a "web designer" to be a superset of a graphic designer.
They can do everything a traditional GD can, plus break it down into html/css
(the cleaner the better).

I value them more highly than the user experience designer, because it's
considerably easier to improve the user experience. Focus groups and a/b
testing are fairly easy to implement and allow you to make great strides in a
short period of time (the latter is obviously not true if you have little
traffic though).

I can run an a/b test in far less time than I can make a great looking site.

~~~
briancray
A/B tests don't cover everything that entales the user experience design
profession. It's about a strategic user-centered process from the beginning of
the design. To build a product and then revise without first considering the
users throughtfully is a waste of resources and time.

------
nir
I doubt there's a YC-type startup that can employ a full time UX designer, or
needs to, really.

IIRC I once read that Amazon employs _one_ UI dedicated person. It makes
sense, since UX (no offense to UX experts) tends to be less work intensive
than code or design - you don't spend hours pixel pushing or debugging. And if
you're not the NY Times or Amazon, you can do fine by hiring a consultant when
needed. Or you just take the Zappos/Craigslist route, and listen to no one but
your users.

BTW, a title like "Fire Your x" is lame. Firing someone should be a last
resort, not something you do after reading a couple of blog posts.

~~~
arohner
> And if you're not the NY Times or Amazon

I'm surprised you put those in the same sentence. I've always found the Amazon
UI to be _terrible_. Very inconsistent and poorly laid out.

~~~
nir
Different strokes - I always find the NY Times lacking, while Amazon usually
works ok for me :)

But the point is, these sites have a lot of data, divisible in several
different ways to a lot categories.

------
timcederman
When I first moved to the Bay Area, I was really surprised at the number of UX
and usability positions that required a background in graphic design.

It's why I like the role of product manager in a startup. There are few people
who have an engineering and UX research/design background, and it's one of the
few situations I can use both competencies.

~~~
briancray
Yea I'm more of the UX research type of guy =)

